# ~2 nach Einfügen in die Konsole

## k-b

hoi!

Ich nutze Bash mit Yakuake (aber das Problem tritt auch ohne Yakuake auf) in einem KDE - System.

Wenn ich nun etwas kopiere (egal ob aus der Konsole oder von Extern) und dann per Shift + Einfg einfügen will, wird ein ~2 dahinter gehängt.

Interessant, wenn ich in vim etwas einfüge (in anderen Editoren ist es nur ~2), steht hinter dem einzufügenden <S-Insert>

Wenn ich etwas aus der Konsole wo anders einfüge, ist es nicht da.

locale.gen

```
de_de.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Ein Bekannter hat das selbe mit ~5

Was ist das für ein Problem?

k3b sagt:

```
Der Locale-Zeichensatz Ihres Systems ist ANSI_X3.4-1968

Der Locale-Zeichensatz Ihres Systems ist auf ANSI_X3.4-1968 eingestellt. Es ist sehr unwahrscheindlich, dass diese Einstellung bewusst so vorgenommen wurde. Wahrscheinlich wurde gar keine Locale-Einstellung vorgenommen; eine ungültige Einstellung kann zu Problemen beim Erstellen der Projektdaten führen.

Lösung: Für eine Korrekte Locale-Einstellung stellen Sie bitte sicher, dass die LC_*-Umgebungsvariablen festgelegt sind. Normalerweise kümmern sich die Einrichtungsprogramme Ihrer Distribution um diese Einstellung.
```

vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen?

Ich habe mich  mal an http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml gehalten, und deshalb die 02locale geändert.

```
kb kb1 # env | grep -i LC_

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

KDESU_LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

kb kb1 #

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo k-b

Schau mal hier:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

und

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

MfG

josef.95

----------

## k-b

Ich habe mich an alle Regeln die auf der Wikiseite zu der Lokalisierung standen gehalten, und es hat sich leider nichts verändert.

Das einzige was sich geändert hat, ist das xbindkeys mit einigen Sekunden verzögerung erst reagiert..

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo,

ist das der gesammte Inhalt von deiner locale.gen?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> locale.gen
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Falls ja würde es untiges Problem erklären weil du nur utf8 locales erzeugt hast und lt. Ausgabe von LC dein System auf ISO-8859-15 eingestellt ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Locale-Zeichensatz Ihres Systems ist ANSI_X3.4-1968 
> 
> 

 

Siehe dazu auch http://www.suse.de/~mfabian/suse-cjk/locales-examples.html

```

This command returns the encoding used by the locale ``<locale-name>'' and if such a locale doesn't exist or isn't installed, it only returns ANSI_X3.4-1968 (which basically means ASCII) because the fallback to the POSIX locale is used in case of non-existing locales

```

Der weitere Weg/die Lösung hängt nun davon ab, ob du dein System in UTF-8 oder ISO-8859-15 haben willst. 

Falls UTF-8  - den Wert in /etc/env.d/02locale prüfen und anpassen, könnte für UTF-8 folgend sein:

```

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LANGUAGE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

```

Falls bei ISO-8859-15 bleiben willst müssen die locale.gen angepasst und die Locales erzeugt werden.

Die Datei locale.gen könnte z.B folgend sein:

```

#<locale>               <charset>

de_DE.UTF-8             UTF-8

de_DE                       ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro              ISO-8859-15

en_US.UTF-8             UTF-8

en_US                       ISO-8859-1

```

----------

## k-b

Ich hatte X nicht neugestartet, deshalb die verschiedenen Angaben wegen ISO und UTF. 

Ich habe jetzt:

```
kb kb1 # locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8

kb kb1 #

```

In der locale.gen steht: 

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

 sonst nichts, und auch locale-gen ausgeführt.

Das Problem bei k3b hat sich gelöst so, aber das ~2 in der Konsole ist geblieben  :Sad: 

----------

## k-b

Wenn ich xbindkeys -v starte, dann komme ich zu folgendem Output wenn ich eine Taste bestätige:

```
Catch CHLD signal -> pid 31148 terminated

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-lucidatypewriter-bold-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct

Button release !

e.xbutton.button=6

e.xbutton.state=16

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

```

Es geht, aber mit 2 Sek verzögerung wie geschrieben. 

Und mein Ursprüngliches Problem ist auch noch nicht gelöst, ich verzweifel langsam  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Poste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep NLS_DEFAULT
```

MfG

josef.95

----------

## k-b

```
CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"
```

uuh  :Smile: 

Na muss eh den kernel updaten^^

----------

## Josef.95

 *k-b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"
> ```
> ...

 

Na ja, dann passt es doch  :Smile: 

Musst dann unter

```
File systems  ---> 

Native Language Support  --->

(UTF-8) Default NLS Option
```

eintragen.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## k-b

dankeschön  :Smile:  ich meld mich.

----------

## Inte

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> File systems  ---> 
> 
> ...

 

Sollte es nicht so aussehen  :Rolling Eyes: :

```
(utf8) Default NLS Option
```

Siehe auch: UTF-8 unter Gentoo

----------

## Josef.95

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> File systems  ---> 
> 
> ...

 

Ist veraltet,

bei Aktuellen Kernel muß es ja schriftlich eingetragen werden, und ob nu UTF-8 oder utf-8 ist meines Wissens egal.

Ob utf8 auch funktioniert weiss ich nicht.

Aber UTF-8 funktioniert sicher, es läuft bei mir schon lange Zeit korrekt.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## Anarcho

Ich weiss nicht ob nur den Default einzutragen reicht, es muss meiner Meinung nach auch die korrekte NLS selektiert werden (UTF-8, weiter unten). Oder merkt der Kernel das selber beim kompilieren? Oder ist UTF-8 immer an? Wie auch immer, besser nachsehen.

----------

## Inte

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> (utf8) Default NLS Option
> ```
> ...

 Na ja, bei mir tut es utf8 auch. Im Wiki steht es auch so: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8#Kernel-Einstellungen

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> ... es muss meiner Meinung nach auch die korrekte NLS selektiert werden (UTF-8, weiter unten).

 Das sollte man natürlich auch setzen.  :Wink: 

----------

## k-b

geht noch nicht  :Sad: 

```
kb kb1 # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep NLS_DEFAULT

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="UTF-8"

kb kb1 #    
```

```
kb kb1 # env | grep -i LC_

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8

KDESU_LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8

kb kb1 #    
```

locale.gen

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

02locale

```
LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LANGUAGE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

```

consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="utf-8"
```

Das Problem mit ~2 besteht weiter. 

Des weiteren sagt xbindkeys:

```
Button press !

e.xbutton.button=6

e.xbutton.state=16

"xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[BackSpace]""

    m:0x0 + b:6   (mouse)

got screen 0 for window e4

Start program with fork+exec call

Catch CHLD signal -> pid 24819 terminated

Button release !

e.xbutton.button=6

e.xbutton.state=16

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-lucidatypewriter-bold-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

```

 Und braucht immer 2 Sekunden bis die Aktion kommt.

Der Fehler bei k3b wurde beseitigt.

Gibt es noch etwas anders als locale-gen, das evtl. eine der anderen Konfigurationsdateien initialisiert?

----------

## k-b

hi!

also während dem booten kommt immer "kann Zeichensatzdatei utf-8 nicht lesen"

das kommt unter anderem bei set user font. es kommen da 3 oder 3 mal Blöcke wo diese Fehlermeldung 10 mal drinsteht. 

Leider weiss ich nicht wie man den Bootvorgang anhält, und in /var/log/messages steht nichts.

Lösungsansätze um dem auf den Grund zu gehen?

ich glaube das ist schon ziemlich der Grund, warum es da soviele probleme gibt

----------

## nanos

Hallo,

ich kann mich irren, aber versuch mal jetzt sys-apps/kbd neu zu kompilieren.

Gruß

Roland

----------

## k-b

werde ich mal probiern, danke!

----------

## Josef.95

Hall k-b

 *Quote:*   

> locale.gen
> 
> de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

 hast du eventuell versäumt die locale zu generieren?

```
locale -a
```

Zeigt dir welche locale tatsächlich in deinem System existieren.

Der Befehl:

```
locale-gen
```

erstellt die locale die du in /etc/locale.gen eingetragen hast.

Weitere Info hierzu:

Abschnitt, Optional: Glibc-Locales

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> CONSOLEFONT="utf-8"

 probiere hier mal:

```
CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"
```

Eventuell auch im kernel setzen:

```
Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

Console display driver support  --->

<*> Framebuffer Console support

[ ]   Map the console to the primary display device

[ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation

[*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

[*] Select compiled-in fonts

[ ]   VGA 8x8 font

[*]   VGA 8x16 font
```

MfG

josef.95

----------

## k-b

die locale hab ich schon generiert!

```
kb kb1 # locale -a

C

de_DE.utf8

POSIX

kb kb1 #

```

allerdings läuft grad immernoch ein recht langer revdep-rebuild, danach gehe ich mal dem tip des vorposters nach und dann werde ich diese kerneländerungen probieren.

danke dir aber schn mal!

----------

